# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Gabriel, personal cognitive ear assistant, Carnegie Mellon University,  Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Leader - Mahadev Satyanarayanan

Elijah, cloudlet-based mobile computing
Gabriel, wearable cognitive assistance using cloudlets

----------


## Airicist

Article "New AI 'Gabriel' wants to whisper instructions in your ear"
The software is designed to provide cognitive assistance for patients with brain injuries.

by Mona Lalwani
January 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ping pong assistant with Google Glass

Published on Dec 2, 2015

"‘Gabriel’ is a new artificial intelligence named after the messenger angel"
It whispers instructions in your ear

by Dave Gershgorn
December 1, 2015

----------

